# .30-06?



## ForeverAngler (Jun 27, 2007)

Personal favorite caliber of mine. Good bullet size, good range, good accuracy. However, I haven't been able to find many good benchmarks. IE- 180 grain bullet groupings at 200 yards. The recent opening of rifles in the southern tier of new york includes some of my land. I've been contemplating getting a .30-06. I know, its a bit big for deer, but it will do the job. I can also use it for almost any other big game animal in north america. My question is one of what brand, and I would like some range info to try and have a good guess as to how it would perform in the area.

Thanks.
Tom


----------



## mcudwort (Jun 25, 2007)

I have a 30.06 in the remington 700 SPS. A pretty reasonable gun and well worth the money. I shot my biggest buck last year with it at 250 yards right through the old "pump station" (ted nugent). I had 180 grain bullets and I think they were just factory made by Remington maybe? but anyway I love the gun and it is a great gun for the money.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Kimber 8400 Montana 30-06 and here is how it shoots a five shot group at 100yds.


----------



## ForeverAngler (Jun 27, 2007)

Awesome. I was looking at getting a remington 700 but they're somewhat expensive. That picture of the grouping is awesome. How much further would the spread be at 2 or 3 hundred yards?


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

ForeverAngler said:


> How much further would the spread be at 2 or 3 hundred yards?


That would depend on who the shooter was.  Don't let old Beartooth kid ya, he shot that group and 25 yards. :wink: :lol:

If you think a standard ADL, BDL, or CDL Rem. is expensive, more than likely the Kimber 8400 is out of your price range. They are really nice rifles though. I would take an 8400 over a 700 any day. And I'm a Rem. guy! :beer:


----------



## ForeverAngler (Jun 27, 2007)

To me over 600 is alot to pay for a gun.


----------



## mcudwort (Jun 25, 2007)

Keep an eye at scheels. I bought my rem 700 sps 30.06 with a bushnell day by night scope (cheap scope $80-90) but works for my purposes but bought it as a package for under $500.00. I bought this last year and i've noticed they still do these package deals.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

ForeverAngler said:


> Awesome. I was looking at getting a remington 700 but they're somewhat expensive. That picture of the grouping is awesome. How much further would the spread be at 2 or 3 hundred yards?


200yds. .987" to 1.234" at 300yds 1 7/8 t0 2 1/4" My 300WBY is more accurate at all these ranges. :sniper:


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

This is the last time I am going to say this.....NOT!

The Savage rifle is the best value for your money.


----------



## ForeverAngler (Jun 27, 2007)

I was looking for a rifle/scope combo package in the 500 dollar range, perhaps with a bipod as well. Not a necessity but a plus.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Then get a Savage rifle. It is a good one. It won't let you down.


----------



## ForeverAngler (Jun 27, 2007)

Does savage have one in a wooden stock?


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

ForeverAngler said:


> Does savage have one in a wooden stock?


YES!
http://www.savagearms.com/111g.htm


----------



## ForeverAngler (Jun 27, 2007)

done deal lol


----------



## hendrickx (Dec 12, 2006)

dont listen to mcudwort scheels terrible with there gun prices and people just dont stop going there. Sportsmans Warehouse is a great place to find cheap guns and accessories and its easy to get under 500 with a sps and bushnell scope there.


----------



## mcudwort (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm not saying scheels has the best prices on guns I'm just saying I thought I got a decent deal on my rifle and just trying to help out


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Henrdickx, we won't have to worry about Foreverangler going to Scheels, he's listed as being from New York state, not a Scheels with 1000 miles of him.

Good luck when/if you have trouble with that gun you bought at SW. They have a NO RETURN FOR ANY REASON policy. You'll be on your own with the manufacturer. They don't carry any used guns either. What fun is a gun shop without used guns? Hard to buy anything old or really unique without a selection of that isn't all brand new. Signs all over Scheels stating they'll match competitors price of in-stock merchandise. Of course if the competitor runs an add then doesn't have the advertised product in stock there's nothing to match right?



> dont listen to mcudwort scheels terrible with there gun prices and people just dont stop going there


You sound like a jilted highschool girl.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I just HAD to try it..........


----------



## ForeverAngler (Jun 27, 2007)

This thread is dead.


----------

